# Sticky fingers.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.








:lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How does she change her tops then Ray.?

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Same way as they manage to take a bra off and put another one on without taking their top off.

Never figured that one out!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

raynipper said:


> How does she change her tops then Ray.?
> 
> Ray.


Hi.

The same way a woman can take off her bra without taking off her top clothes .. 8O

They are a total mystery, I still havent got the hang of undoing a bra :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, now thats spooky 8O ..

ray.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I can do that!


----------

